
A Year of Winners and Losers in Ingenuity - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/27/arts/design/27iht-design.html?_r=1&src=twr
======
J3L2404
Text Only:

[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2010%2F12%2F27%2Farts%2Fdesign%2F27iht-
design.html%3F_r%3D1%26src%3Dtwr)

